# Cherry Shrimps and Nitrates/Fert Dosing



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious the water chemistry you guys use for keeping shrimps in a planted aquarium? Thinking of adding some to my 35 gallon planted... right now using PPS PRO dosing regime (dry ferts macro, flourish trace). 

- what should the nitrate level be to keep both the plants and shrimps happy?
- I believe there's slight copper in the flourish trace? But I've also heard it's so small that it shrimps should be ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would keep your nitrates at about 10 ppm, and both your plants and shrimp should be fine.

There is copper is Flourish, but the amount is very small (this product is mostly water). I dose my trace elements using CSM+B using the EI regimen, and my shrimp are fine.

Also, copper is a required micronutrients for shrimp as well. This is why shrimp food often contains it.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would keep your nitrates at about 10 ppm, and both your plants and shrimp should be fine.
> 
> There is copper is Flourish, but the amount is very small (this product is mostly water). I dose my trace elements using CSM+B using the EI regimen, and my shrimp are fine.
> 
> Also, copper is a required micronutrients for shrimp as well. This is why shrimp food often contains it.


Perfect, exactly the info I was looking for. Thanks Anthony!


----------

